# May be mistaken for a real firearm…



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

On what planet I ask......

?This product may be mistaken for a real firearm??


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Corporate lawyers covering the company's ass. Nothing more.


----------



## maine_rm (Jun 24, 2017)

Sales pitch


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

May be mistaken for a sex toy


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

How stupid do you gotta be!!?? water guns look like guns too.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Only by an idiot posing as an idiot.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

"Brandishing this product in public may be a crime."

Unbelievable.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

"Brandishing this product in public may be a crime."

Unbelievable.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

I give up. This board is screwy today. See you later.


----------



## preppermyA (Aug 19, 2017)

At least it wasn't only me the site was screwing with.


----------

